# AOL automatically connects & won't stop!!



## wormie (Feb 13, 2008)

I have xp pro with IE 6 & AOL 9--As soon as my Desktop is loaded AOL starts up and connects to the internet & if you minimize it, it comes back. After about 10 times of minimizing and or closing it down it will stay gone for a while and then reappears, and whatever i'm working on it always tries to stays on top. I have disabled all Auto Start up options from AOL in the system tray & have reinstalled Aol. This is driving me CRAZY--please help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Get rid of AOL, problem solved. They are one of the most obnoxious companies on the planet!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Also, please don't post duplicate threads on the same topic, I'm closing this one.


----------

